# Suffield University



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Anybody know anything about using a degree from Suffield university in the State of MA.

Would you be able to use it toward the Quinn Bill or SSPO? Any in would be appreciated.


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

K.Lavoie said:


> Anybody know anything about using a degree from Suffield university in the State of MA.
> 
> Would you be able to use it toward the Quinn Bill or SSPO? Any in would be appreciated.


Do you mean Suffolk University?

I have never heard of Suffield...anyway; no it isn't good for the Quinn Bill.

This is the link to the website for more Quinn Bill Info:

http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/default.asp?id=elig_institutions


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

I graduated from Suffolk and my degree does qualify me for the quinn bill.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

If this is regarding the same Suffield University that's the first entry in Google for Suffield University... I would advise strongly against putting any mention of Suffield University on your application for employment, never mind looking for Quinn Bill status.

http://www.suffielduniversity.com/

First off, I don't trust any website that purports to be a college/university website that ends in a dot.com as opposed to a dot.edu.

Second, if the "university" spends a thousand words trying to tell you why it isn't accredited and doesn't have to be, it's a diploma mill. If the "university" offers a degree entirely by portfolio assessment and work experience credit, it's a diploma mill. If your school doesn't even have a friggin' telephone number, it's a fraud. If your "university" offers to grant you a degree in any major, even if it's not listed on the website, provided you pay the fee, it's a diploma mill.

From the website's own FAQs...

"26. Is this a diploma mill?
While the definition of a diploma mill is somewhat confusing, it usually refers to paying for the printing of a degree, without legal authority, for payment of a fee. Suffield University is not a diploma mill because it has legal authority to issue degrees, does not grant degrees for the payment of a fee, and has set out the requirements necessary to qualify for the degree."

"29. What guarantee do I have that my degree will be accepted?
We cannot guarantee who will accept your degree. We know there is a high level of acceptance for Suffield University degrees. But acceptance is not up to us; it is the decision of the other party. If you are honest about how you earned your degree they might not accept it but they will not ignore it either. It is still a testament to your accomplishments. And you have every reason to be proud about it."

"If you are honest about how you earned your degree they might not accept it but they will not ignore it either." 8O =; Come on now, common sense people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Suffield University is a degree mill. A degree mill may require some token work (a book report), while a diploma mill simply sells you a degree, upon receipt of payment. Both are bogus.

Suffolk University in Boston is neither, but no longer qualifies for the Quinn Bill, under the new guidelines.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

T4567 said:


> I graduated from Suffolk and my degree does qualify me for the quinn bill.


If you graduated SUffolk before 2004 it is still good, Suffolk either did not re-apply for Quinn Bill Certification or they didn't meet the criteria. I am guessing that they didn't re-apply because I graduated from there in 1998 and am very happy with the quality of the education I received.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

soxrock75 said:


> If you graduated SUffolk before 2004 it is still good, Suffolk either did not re-apply for Quinn Bill Certification or they didn't meet the criteria. I am guessing that they didn't re-apply because I graduated from there in 1998 and am very happy with the quality of the education I received.


Meeting the new Quinn Bill standards proved very costly to many schools, and some that didn't do much Quinn Bill business to begin with (Suffolk, Boston University) decided to not even apply for approval.


----------

